# Guide: Tours Sorted By Most to Least Medals



## natalie (Jun 12, 2014)

*I didn't make this, but I found this awhile back and thought it was really helpful while I going on tours! Some tours only give you like 6 medals for Gold, while others give you triple that. Just thought this would be beneficial for anyone saving up for mermaid/cabana set, or just want medals for other island unorderables

Happy medal farming ~*

*Click here for the tour medal guide*


----------



## nekosync (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for posting this; it's really helpful. ^^


----------



## WonderK (Jun 12, 2014)

I find elite scavanger tour to be with best tour out of everything. If you're super good at it, you can finish the game in less than 3 minutes. It might be 4 medals less than the other top tours, but you're getting 16 medals every *3~4 minutes*.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 12, 2014)

WonderK said:


> I find elite scavanger tour to be with best tour out of everything. If you're super good at it, you can finish the game in less than 3 minutes. It might be 4 medals less than the other top tours, but you're getting 16 medals every *3~4 minutes*.



I agree. While Tuna Kahuna gives you the most, getting the tour done within an amount of time that you have control over is a better option than waiting for the timer to go down.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 12, 2014)

Awesome, this'll help a lot. I've been going on some tours lately to try and get the gold medal badge. I recently got the silver one, so I'm almost there.


----------



## frosting (Jun 12, 2014)

i only recently found out that 12 was NOT the max amount of medals to win...thanks for the guide! it will be easier to gain medals


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jun 12, 2014)

This is helpful, thanks for posting. I had no idea that the scavenger hunt was worth so much!


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm usually going to Giant dragonfly or Elite scavanger tour, you can get medals from them really easily. Tuna kahuna though is totally horrible. I suck at fishing and especially tunas are so annoying


----------



## Kate86 (Jun 12, 2014)

WonderK said:


> I find elite scavanger tour to be with best tour out of everything. If you're super good at it, you can finish the game in less than 3 minutes. It might be 4 medals less than the other top tours, but you're getting 16 medals every *3~4 minutes*.



Ditto! Plus I hate fishing and diving on tours. Too much pressure with the time limit. 

I like doing the elite flower one, if elite scavenger isn't available.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 12, 2014)

Kate86 said:


> Ditto! Plus I hate fishing and diving on tours. Too much pressure with the time limit.
> 
> I like doing the elite flower one, if elite scavenger isn't available.


I agree on this also!   Personal favorite is Elite Scavenger and then Giant Dragonfly and then Elite Flower 
I love crab diving but suck at the tour for some reason!!~

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW ... Thanks for this guide, Natalie! ♥♥♥ Made a copy for reference!


----------



## Ras (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm especially glad for the "needed for gold" listing.  I'm always wondering if I've caught enough that I can just let the time run down.  Thanks.


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Jun 12, 2014)

This is really helpful, thanks! I actually found out about how great the elite scavenger tour is earlier today. It's so quick and easy and you get a ton of medals. I recommend that one


----------



## natalie (Jun 13, 2014)

~bump


----------



## Phoebe (Jun 13, 2014)

This is brill, thanks. I've never actually done the Tuna one at the top of the list!


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this guide, it's really helpful!


----------



## davidxrawr (Jun 13, 2014)

Bookmarked! ^_^


----------



## Silversea (Jun 13, 2014)

Myself and some other users composed this for the AC wiki originally. We are using a different layout at the moment though.


----------



## natalie (Jun 13, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Myself and some other users composed this for the AC wiki originally. We are using a different layout at the moment though.




Oh! I found it on imgur, so I have no other source to give credit to. So excuse me for that ^.^


----------



## Silversea (Jun 13, 2014)

Well its possible someone else made one too, its quite general information.


----------



## natalie (Jun 15, 2014)

bump


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Definitely a helpful guide, and although I seldom do tours, I might do more actively one day, and I just know this will come in handy. Thanks!


----------

